# DIY Gravel RV pad



## hdh828 (May 27, 2006)

anyone constructed thier own gravel rv pad? 
can u give me some tips?
I have a 29ft Prowler that i want to put on a gravel pad.
it would measure roughly 32ft x 18ft.
it would be placed over sandy loam. 
should i dig out an area or place gravel directly on top of plastic sheeting on top of sandy loam?
should i put smaller gravel down first then the larger on top or just stick to one size.
and what type and size is best? i dont want something that is dusty.I plan to put some lawn furniture on it too.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I ordered a load of inch and a half limestone and had them dump it, then knocked it down and spread it with a box blade. Done. Works fine.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Leaving RV's on anything but concrete is a mistake. My solution was to pour it with 6" concrete and half inch rebar every foot and a half. Pour it in a couple of sections. I tried limestone and 2'' rock, but neither one really worked right. The rain splashes that stuff all over everything. Slope the concrete a bit so it drains too. Good luck. It's about $2500 worth of concrete or $1000 worth of rock.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm with Mont. I have a truck I park on rock didn't last one year.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

What I did on top of sand base. I placed down about 4 inches of cliche gravel, followed by 1 inch white limestone. When wet the white limestone powder hardens like concrete.
It is held up for 9 years and doing fine. I would put the tires on some type of wood like treated 2X8 so that the tires will not leach.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

We did a 40 x 40 using 4x4's as the border (so it would be higher) took some old rebarr and drilled 3 holes in each 4x4 to hold it in place, then filled it with concrete washout (ground up similar to crushed concrete) but it packs immediately . It took around 3 dump truck loads, spent around 1200.00. It's held up fine (maybe a little dusty when it's dry and windy but it serves it's purpose).


----------



## hdh828 (May 27, 2006)

is there any other type of gravel besides limestone that i could use that isn't dusty?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

GS100 (TX DOT road base), decomposed granite, or caliche. 
I'm about to do the same thing. 
I'm doing 20' x 40'. Plan on using 2 x 6 treated, staked with 1 x 4's for a border. My problem is I am basically extending my driveway into the backyard. I don't want a dump truck on my concrete driveway, so it will be one trailer load at a time. Buying from the local little dirt yard will be twice as expensive as a trucking company that specializes in dirt hauling.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Retrieved my notes:
From the little dirt yard:
GS100: $65 per yard. About 1 ton they said (?).

Local trucking company:
Limestone base: $405 for 13 tons.
Washed limestone: $545 for 13 tons.

I don't want to pour concrete. Not sure if I will be in the RV business forever.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

you're only looking at about 2300(that's at 4$sqft) rough estimate for a concrete pad. I would spend the little bit extra and get something that will last a long time compared to replacing a gravel pad every year or two.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I took top 2" and grass off ..Several loads of crushed concrete..Packed it down best I could.then put 2 or 3" of white crushes limestone on top ..After a few real rains it all settled in ..Been 6y and no problem..Other than few weeds and grass coming up every now and then (a dose of Roundup fixes that)Mine is a 60X20 Pad with 40X12 drive going to it...I park 2 boats /JD tractor /30' bumper pull camper/big Dodge Diesel 4X4 ...Never had any complaints ,would do it again Now were talking 6y but it cost about 2500 and concrete bid was over 10000...best of my memory


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

I just did my side driveway about 10'x100' about 3" thick with crushed granite and I'm very happy with the outcome. My buddy owns a dirt yard so I got the bro in law deal but I think it would run about $1200 if I paid full price. It's not dusty at all.


----------



## hdh828 (May 27, 2006)

hey Proskiff can u post a pic of your crushed granite. thats another option i was going to look into,


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

We built a house a few years ago. I used crushed granite on couple of sidewalks. Looks wonderful, but it's a pain in the butt. You can't walk on it without it sticking to your boots. Doesn't matter if it's wet or dry your gonna be tracking it into your rv. My wife put up with it for a couple of months before I had to replace it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Go with concrete or you will later LOL. I tried the crushed route and it is great for a drive way but not so great for parking an rv.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

gettinspooled said:


> Go with concrete or you will later LOL. I tried the crushed route and it is great for a drive way but not so great for parking an rv.


This & your gonna have a heck of a time putting chairs on it.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> This & your gonna have a heck of a time putting chairs on it.


and don't ever plan to walk barefoot on it, not even to grab something from the car real quick.

I kept mine on crushed for about 2 weeks. I can say that it makes me appreciate the concrete so much more. LOL.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

gettinspooled said:


> and don't ever plan to walk barefoot on it, not even to grab something from the car real quick.
> 
> I kept mine on crushed for about 2 weeks. I can say that it makes me appreciate the concrete so much more. LOL.


And don't think that grass won't grow there. My drive has 6 inches of rock from one end to the other & grass growing out of it. Go figure!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

hdh828 said:


> is there any other type of gravel besides limestone that i could use that isn't dusty?


Slag. No dust and packs like concrete. I just did a pad for our RV, 10'x30' with RR ties to contain the material on 3 sides.

Hit a piece with your lawnmower though and you'll need a new blade(s).

Most trucking companies know about the product. I forget how much I paid per ton though.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

My entire driveway and walkways are with a limestone product, white in color, that is 1/4" & smaller. It packs down tight, easy to smooth/install, nice to walk on with bare feet. We have horses and works well for loading and unloading kind of thing. I get it from an Aggregate company called Martin Mariett. If you want to see a pic shoot me a PM. On heavy traffic areas I add once or trice a year. I used my front loader on the tractor to lay it down and smooth.


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

Greg E said:


> We built a house a few years ago. I used crushed granite on couple of sidewalks. Looks wonderful, but it's a pain in the butt. You can't walk on it without it sticking to your boots. Doesn't matter if it's wet or dry your gonna be tracking it into your rv. My wife put up with it for a couple of months before I had to replace it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


x2
I would not use crushed granite, I have it and it washes away and sticks to stuff.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

To answer some PM's. Here is the product Im talking about.

The best I can describe it is, its a limestone that looks to be pulverized, rolled and crushed. Very smooth once it packs. Easy to lay out and maintain. Nice to walk on barefoot. I take a large rack to it every now and then to make it looks nice after heavy traffic. Heavy traffic meaning horses, dogs, people walking on it, trucks, tractor trailers rolling on it.


----------

